# Best way to get money across???



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

Im interested in ordering some IGF.

How did you guys send ya money over??? (Uk)

Thanks


----------



## SA12 (Jun 2, 2004)

Pigeon? 

Sorry I have not ordered any. Try emailing:

muscleresearch"at"cyber-rights.net


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

send it to me and i promise i will send it on....


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

On its way mate.....


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Email [email protected] to order.

He accepts Paypal, wire, cheque, etc.

Paypal probabbly the easiest for most.


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

Cheers matey!!


----------



## MuscleResearch (Jun 14, 2005)

Hey steedee what did you decide. Most use credit card on our site. You can send money through the post however if you like

MR


----------



## Stompy (Jan 8, 2005)

sorry if ths question isnt allowed

the $200 igf-1 how many dosages is that?

how do you take it,


----------



## MuscleResearch (Jun 14, 2005)

Just depends. It is 1mg which = 1000mcg's.

Dose range is typically between 20-100mcg's a day. So if you took that somewhat in the middle say 40mcg's a day that would last 20 days. If you used only on training days then probably about 1month worth

MR


----------

